# Yamaha YS624 6HP engine RPM



## VintageYamaha

I have a early 90s YS-624W Yamaha snowblower. What is the idle engine RPM and max. operating RPM for our Yamaha engines? I cleaned out my carb and have a feeling the adjustment screws might be a little out of whack.

Thanks!


----------



## VintageYamaha

I did a little bit more research and it seems that 4000 RPM is the operating speed for our engine. I had it set a little lower yesterday (3600 or so) and the engine felt weak. I upped it up to 4000 RPM and the mini blue beast is performing nicely. Snow is sticking to the chute so I'm not getting the claimed 49 feet out of it, but I'm still happy.  (off to get some silicone spray!  )


----------



## skippy1969

Yeah 4000 rpm is the correct maximum operating speed for this Yamaha engine.


----------

